# Looped tubes and the HTS



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

What is the correct (best) way to install looped tubes on the Hathcock Target Sniper by Bill Hays? I have another one of his slingshots (all perfect, by the way) with the hole in the center of the fork post, very easy to quickly put the looped tubes on or off. But on the HTS the hole is near the bottom, don't understand the setup, thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would wrap them on with a strip of latex in the same manner as a flat band. This way you have a choice of where you want the bands to lay when rigging a TTF attachment. Higher towards the fork tips or lower closer to your grip.


----------



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for that advice. What's the deal with the lower positioned slotted hole in this configuration ? Single tubes maybe, but they do seem pretty low


----------



## bmiker (Dec 4, 2014)

The hole and slot is for the tie for ttf flat bands.


----------



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty obvious to me now, please excuse my ignorance, so new to all of this, don't even have the HTS in my had yet, (it is ordered), was trying to figure it all out by looking at a picture of it and have ordered a set of bands to try , watched a few videos which also helped a lot, thanks so much, guys, for your replies, advice, instruction, and your patience towards a newbie !!


----------

